# Sad savage



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Called out farva on ASF thank you!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2018)

#beastmode


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 13, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Called out farva on ASF thank you!


when did you do that


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sad savage called him out not I


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 13, 2018)

well I was thinking of saying something, but its really not worth my time


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Just quit buying the gear on imf or asf . I think with low posting there and less cash flow they will remove the ass hat


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Just quit buying the gear on imf or asf . I think with low posting there and less cash flow they will remove the ass hat




..... there are thousands of UGL's in the USA...    no kidding...  I know a few locals that produce ..  I haven't spent over $20 on a vial of test in years.... 250 cyp...  tren whatever..  when I read some of these posts, I think you guys don't know what you're doing...  fuck asf or IM ...  nobody is asking you to cop some juice...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

I seen quite a bit on Facebook a few on tumblr . I prefer to deal with reputable companies.


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I seen quite a bit on Facebook a few on tumblr . I prefer to deal with reputable companies.




.....  UGL means underground lab  ..which implies it's covert & illegal ,,, which in the USA all are illegal...    some of the greatest companies with good reputations went wrong and 'beat' some of their consumers.... it's the history of roids, we used to get all our juice from Mexico, it was labeled as animal meds ...    lol



..... fuck facebook  ....    NEVER !!!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes I know how the game goes I seen a few people talk of getting ripped off . I like to read recent reviews from people that ordered


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Yes I know how the game goes I seen a few people talk of getting ripped off . I like to read recent reviews from people that ordered




.... there ain't much of that here....maybe at ASF guys talk about that,,  most here are 'old school' dudes e.g. I haven't had a problem in over 25 years all my contacts are cool .. 'ripped off' is like a nooby expression.. I can't even remember anybody getting ripped off...


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

charley said:


> .... there ain't much of that here....maybe at ASF guys talk about that,,  most here are 'old school' dudes e.g. I haven't had a problem in over 25 years all my contacts are cool .. 'ripped off' is like a nooby expression.. I can't even remember anybody getting ripped off...





...... maybe Benj about 5 years ago...  & he was well liked


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

I thought I got ripped off , I emailed the company the person worked for and boom i am getting two vials of test e free . Hopefully it is better than what I received the first time . It was complete garbage pip for 3 days no noticeable effects .


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

Denkal test 400mg's from Mexico was the strongest test I ever did... .  a glute shot, and it felt like I got kicked by a mule.. sore for 4 days...  lol


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

The garbage test was 300mg and I was using 2ml every week. It took me like 4 minutes to get hard . Even on 250mg of diff test it was like the slightest breeze gave me wood . I run a brake press at work so I am not looking forward to being easily excited. My dick rubs my pants leg enough . Being pierced makes it more noticeable being on testosterone is just asking for a hard on all day


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

Charley and I may be on different ends of the political spectrum.. but one thing we agree on.. is there ain't much of that here.. 
It seems this is the less glamourous .. glitzy.. sister of ASF .. and I love that.. Just dudes helping dudes.. (except when presidential election on the line.. then we disagree a lil bit.. lol). 

Charley.. good to see you back. I'm guessing we didn't see you for a minute because like most from the city of Brotherly Love.. you were busy celebrating a hard fought victory over my Patriots.
And congrats on your victory brother. If you ask me.. This Philly team goes down as badass as the Patriots. I mean .. the Eagles lost 1 regular season game.. The pats lost 1 playoff game..(ugh). If you ask me .. this Eagles team was one of the best football teams ever to fly under the radar. I bet in years to come.. those that are smarter than all of us will push this even more.. 







charley said:


> .... there ain't much of that here....maybe at ASF guys talk about that,,  most here are 'old school' dudes e.g. I haven't had a problem in over 25 years all my contacts are cool .. 'ripped off' is like a nooby expression.. I can't even remember anybody getting ripped off...


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

....  Thx Gassy....   all philly sports teams are doing ok...   esp the Eagles !!!  lol

.... I'm around, just trying to avoid posting what I'm feeling... [politically speaking]....    

.... you do know Gassy, that IM was first then ASF....


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> The garbage test was 300mg and I was using 2ml every week. It took me like 4 minutes to get hard . Even on 250mg of diff test it was like the slightest breeze gave me wood . I run a brake press at work so I am not looking forward to being easily excited. My dick rubs my pants leg enough . Being pierced makes it more noticeable being on testosterone is just asking for a hard on all day




... b2.. you're telling me you got the head of your dick pierced ?!?!?!?  ouch !!!!!  at my age I can still cum, but it takes an act of god..


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

Is that what you call "her".. lol



charley said:


> ... b2.. you're telling me you got the head of your dick pierced ?!?!?!?  ouch !!!!!  at my age I can still cum, but it takes an act of god..


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

I've said it many times.. I don't a shit how busy asf is.. 

IMF is home... And its funny how we are now the little brother/sister.. 

I admit .. I like less noise.. 



charley said:


> ....  Thx Gassy....   all philly sports teams are doing ok...   esp the Eagles !!!  lol
> 
> .... I'm around, just trying to avoid posting what I'm feeling... [politically speaking]....
> 
> .... you do know Gassy, that IM was first then ASF....


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

And speaking of Philly sports.. In case you don't know.. I'm born and raised Boston... and I loved me some hockey growing up. 

I was a goalie myself. 

Well.. I missed the "broad street bully" era.. except that I actually read.. so know all about it... but it took time for the Philly/Boston rivalry to mean something to me. 

What did it once and for all .. was Flyer goalie Ron Hextall .... Scoring on the Boston Bruins.. He had a hell of a wrist shot.. and was known to shoot for goals.. in open net scenarios.. 

I had never seen anything like it.. but even to this day.. When the Flyers plays my (new) home town team ... or the Bruins.. I watch.. and hope for a Philly beat down.. lol. 

You'd do the same if you were in my shoes. How embarrassing to have the goalie score on you...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 14, 2018)

BadGas said:


> And speaking of Philly sports.. In case you don't know.. I'm born and raised Boston... and I loved me some hockey growing up.
> 
> I was a goalie myself.
> 
> ...


as teen went to a flyers game against bruins my neighbor threw a beer cup hit cam neely in the face and a huge brawl broke out on the ice, even lindros got involved. after people all around us came over and shook his hand.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 14, 2018)

People throwing shit out on the ice are retards.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 14, 2018)

Those were some of the best games.. it's why we loved us some rockem sockem hockey.. and def why we tuned in. Hockey was nasty back in the 70s n 80s.. Just brawls all the time.
They really put noose around the neck of the NHL come 90s and made hockey very boring for a while (thanks NJ Devils)..
but they seem to have a taken a few steps back in the right direction the last few yrs.. Like not kicking guys out just for fighting .. and adding the penalty shots after OT.. 

Neely was a badass.. but back then .. every hockey team was filled with badass dudes..  Too bad that dirty prick from Washington Dale Hunter shortend Neelys career by kicking his leg out from the inside, out... Cam tried to come back .. but eventually he was forced to retire. 



heckler7 said:


> as teen went to a flyers game against bruins my neighbor threw a beer cup hit cam neely in the face and a huge brawl broke out on the ice, even lindros got involved. after people all around us came over and shook his hand.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah bro.. we're talking 70s and 80s.. when sports were still dirty and less corrupted by the corporations .. 

Nowadays.. shit like that barely happens.. and yes.. those that do are retards. 



Anabolik2k said:


> People throwing shit out on the ice are retards.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 14, 2018)

charley said:


> ... b2.. you're telling me you got the head of your dick pierced ?!?!?!?  ouch !!!!!  at my age I can still cum, but it takes an act of god..



Yes I have a Prince Albert , I had a catheter for 2 weeks then after they took it out I could jerk off all day but could not nut . After many infections from not being able to nut I decided to get the piercing . Now I can shake my leg and nut


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 15, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Yeah bro.. we're talking 70s and 80s.. when sports were still dirty and less corrupted by the corporations ..
> 
> Nowadays.. shit like that barely happens.. and yes.. those that do are retards.


and half the players didnt wear helmets


----------



## BadGas (Mar 15, 2018)

And dentists were in extremely high demand. lol.

Even more nuts to think.. is that goalies didn't were masks either.. initially. 



heckler7 said:


> and half the players didnt wear helmets


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 16, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Called out farva on ASF thank you!


No problem bomber.I had a couple of beers and and was bored he was my main target on asf, just needed to vent, I'm cool now...

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 16, 2018)

BadGas said:


> And dentists were in extremely high demand. lol.
> 
> Even more nuts to think.. is that goalies didn't were masks either.. initially.



They are in high demand because my family carries the hillbilly gene that makes teeth fall out at 23


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 16, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> well I was thinking of saying something, but its really not worth my time


You did say something heckler7 you're on Farva's jock punk, I don't trust you like Sumner said "keep my name out your beautiful mouth"you back and forth from asf to imf.youre just a delivery boy amateur

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Called out farva on ASF thank you!


Sure you did Sumner....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

